# Inexpensive, quality router bits



## deputydawg42 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello all,

It probably has been asked before but where can I purchase inexpensive and quality router bits? 
What brand is the best or your preferred brand?

I have a couple of Freud, a couple of Infinity and a lot of assorted cheap sets from the big box stores.

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Greetings. Dan
Welcome to the forum


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Dan; the price is largely dictated by the _thickness and quality of the carbide inserts._ Simply put, the best quality carbide ain't cheap, hence the higher cost of better quality bits (and blades). In reality, the more expensive bits are really where the price point should be; the cheaper bits get that way by _reducing quality_...at a cost to the end user! 
Cheers,
-other Dan


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

There are a lot of different places to get decent, reasonably priced router bits.

MLCS woodworking MLCS Router Bits and Woodworking Products
Grizzly (purple bits) Grizzly.com® -- Product Categories
Woodcraft (when they have the sale bit of the month) Router Bit, Router Bits, Router Bit Set & Woodworking Tools at Woodcraft.com
Eagle America Router Bits, Woodworking Supplies, Woodworking Tools - EagleAmerica.com
Magnate.net Magnate Router Bits (buy a few to save on shipping)

I've also had good luck with oldham viper, WoodlineUSA, and other less expensive brands. The CMT, Whiteside, Amanna bits I have are all worth the extra money as well.

I personally stay away from big sets of bits, if I get a set it is a small set of roundovers or straights. 

Don't discount looking at yard sales, etc for "used" sets, Ive picked up bits that still have the wax on them for peanuts. The el cheapo tables at the woodworking shows have some deals as well.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Yonico (Precision Bits) and ghsu on ebay are very reasonable and decent quality but the selection is more limited than CMT, Amana< Freud, and Whiteside which are all top of the line. Elite is another option as is Lee Valley.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Howdy Dan, and welcome to the forum. Take a look at the Yonico bits on Amazon or ebay. I normally buy Whiteside, but I tried the Yonico bits and they are actually pretty good at 1/2 the cost. Other members have mentioned these bits favorably also.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Dan. Welcome to the forum.

"Inexpensive, quality router bits" is a contradiction.

As explained above, you get what you pay for.

Having said that, I do agree however, that a newcomer should consider buying a mid-price set to begin with, and as experience gets better, replace the commonly used cutters with more expensive quality cutters.

Unless you have specific needs, you will probably get by with about 10-12 cutters.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Dan.


----------



## deputydawg42 (Dec 22, 2013)

Semipro, Thanks and I already filled out my profile prior to asking this question.


----------



## deputydawg42 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your valued inputs, although I have not been a member of this forum long I have been using a router almost as long as I have been woodworking. I was mostly looking for an inexpensive source to replace some of my current router bits and possible purchase of additional bits.


----------



## deputydawg42 (Dec 22, 2013)

*Additional info??*

Hey y'all, I looked at some of the suggestions that I received. I checked into the suggestions I received and I am concerned that some of these bits might not be good for long term usage. Although I am a hobbyist and do not utilize my tools for my income, I do not like to purchase items such as blades and bits for short term usage. I do not have anyone locally that can sharpen router bits or even saw blades for that matter, and the sharpness and durability really do matter most to me.

Bits such as Yonico, Whiteside, Magnate, Woodcraft, Grizzly and Eagle America appear to be something I would purchase from the big box stores. I want something that will last a long time after repeated usage.

Not having much experience with the aforementioned, is their quality and durability in those particular router bits?

I was also looking to see if anyone may have a discount source for some of the well known bits? I found that Amazon has the cheapest but didn't known if other suppliers were cheaper.


----------



## jdowney (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't quite follow you here.... those are mostly quality bits. Whiteside and Amana are basically as good as they get. I have several from Magnate that are sizes/profiles I can't find elsewhere, and they are also fine quality bits. I really can't tell much difference to be honest, having used those three plus bits from Woodcraft, Freud, and Lee Valley, I wouldn't hesitate to buy bits from any of these companies.

I've only come across one "bad" router bit, a tall rabbetting bit from Woodline (I think it was theirs, boss ordered it, not me) that was so out of balance that it wasn't even cutting on both blades. That said they promptly replaced it with a good one, so I don't think that would prevent me from buying from them either 

Guess I'm pretty easy to please


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Magnate bits are definitely not in the "bargain quality", they are more industrial strength.


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

Whiteside and Eagle America are USA made. From what I understand, Whiteside actually makes the bits for Eagle America. Both are top notch bits and winners of Fine Woodworking magazines router bit test a couple of years ago. You really can't go wrong with either of those companies. 

MCLS bits are middle of the road. I like them for small projects where I need an odd bit and know I won't be using that bit very often. They are affordable and overall I give them a thumbs up.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dan, there are a few other considerations when buying bits. I recently purchased some molding type bits from Yonico. I really like the profiles but the situations where I will use them are limited. They are only going to see so much action. I paid $20-25 from Yonico and the equivalent bits from Amana, Freud, or CMT were up to $140 list, way more than I could justify.

Does it pay to buy top of the line for smaller straight bits, roundovers, etc. Yes. Because they aren't that expensive to start with and you will use them a lot.

As far as sharpening, cheaper bits probably aren't worth sending out and neither are small standard profiles of the top of the line producers. You can touch them up yourself using diamond files or diamond hones. I don't get as good as factory but I can tell an improvement and other members sharpen there own as well.

Amazon is often the cheapest place I can find certain bits but once in a while there is an exception. If you identify a particular bit and brand you are interested in, google it. Sometimes you'll find someone a little cheaper.


----------



## bkapp (Dec 24, 2013)

*Whiteside bits*

Wayne, 
I have found White-side router bits and excellent choice especially considering I use them up fast so new ones are bargain and better than reworking an old one.

Wayne, I ship my crated rockers all over the world so at tool to you in Texas is nothing. 
Bill


----------



## bruce thom (Apr 2, 2008)

*Router Bit Colors identified.*

I just did an exhaustive search of router bits on the internet
Here is what I found:
Colors: Bright yellow Sommerfield... China?
Garnet Red Porter Cable
Purple Katana and some Grizzly
Blue Bosch and Ryobi
Pale Yellow Ruima... China
Bright Green Grizzly
Black Craftsman....Sears

Hope this helps..:dance3:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A good effort Bruce but not very accurate. Never trust the color of a bit to identify it. I try every manufacturers bits and I get stumped on identifying them. Sommerfeld bits are made in Taiwan to very high standards. Not all Eagle America bits are made in the USA. Amana and many other brands are all made in the same factory. Guhdo-GMAXX router bits are black as are their blades... and they are very different from Craftsman.

If you want top quality for a reasonable price I suggest Whiteside.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

As I mentioned in an earlier comment CMT are made in Italy using German quality carbide.
Their bits are mostly orange in colour.
Dimar are made in Germany...
DIMAR Canada Ltd.
Two lines of tooling 'NOVA' for industrial users and 'Woodpecker' for trades use.


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

Mike said:


> Not all Eagle America bits are made in the USA.


Unless you buy their Price Cutter line (which specifically state not made in the US), I believe they are all made in the US (at least that's my understanding).


----------



## KenM (Dec 9, 2007)

I've been happy with the few Made In USA bits I have used from Eagle in the past.

Now that Eagle America been purchased by MLCS I fear that may change.


----------



## deputydawg42 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey all thanks for your responses. I was not concerned about not the color but the quality. Some of the bits recommended appeared to be not of the highest quality and I did not have much experience with the, so I was asking opinions about their quality and durability.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The unpainted bits in this picture are Magnate bits. You can compare the size of the carbide on them against the purple Grizzly bit, the green Woodcraft bit, and the cheap yellow Chinese bit.

I don't think you'll be disappointed if you give them a try.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Dan. You have some great responses to this thread and some of them I have taken to heart.
I am in the market for 2 straight bits (1/4" and 1/2") and a flush/trim bit minimum of 1 1/2" cutting length and with the 1/2 straight bit and flush/trim bit being Yonico and the 1/4" being Whiteside the lowest cost I could get was off Amazon... $48.75 with no tax and free shipping............... $58.07 to the door with Freud


----------

